# Bible commentary



## Timobe (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I want to buy a full Bible commentary and I'd appreciate to have help from you all. I checked a site called "bestcommentaries" and that showed me a look around.

In fact, I'm a student of theology and I'm interested in languages, exegetic, good establishment of the text,... For example, I don't like NICOT because it doesn't have any establishment of the text... And I like to compare the versions LXX-Vulgate-MassoreticText for the OT and the manuscripts for the NT.

I know WBC and found that they are good and technical but the textual notes are really short. Then, I know also AB and there, I've found great textual notes but the commentaries on the text are not so good (and the site "bestcommentaries" doesn't seem to like AB !). What would be the best combination according to you ?

Plus, I'm really hesitating between real books or informatics books... Because, for example WBC (full 60 volumes) is sold at 449$ right now ! It's less costly, practical,... But I like to have the books in hands tough... 

Thanks for your advices !


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi Timobe, 

Often the advice here is to skip the commentary sets due to uneven quality/value of research and content. The counter-advice is to purchase 1 or 2 of the best individual commentaries for each particular book. These range from standalone works to individual volumes of a set. 

Ligonier has a list of recommended commentaries here: Top Commentaries on Every Book of the Bible by Nathan W. Bingham | Ligonier Ministries Blog

And our own Rev. Lane Keister (who has apparently read every commentary on the planet! ) has several posts on his blog with his own recommendations, which may be accessed here: www.puritanboard.com/f78/one-two-best-commentaries-each-book-bible-in my opinion-28056/

Calvin, Henry, Poole, etc. are typically the exceptions to that advice.

Grace to you as you seek to know more of Christ through his precious Word.


----------



## Timobe (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you very much for the advices and the encouragement reaganmarch ! These two links will be for sure helpful in my decision. And yes it seems that Rev. Lane has read every commentary on planet earth !


----------



## Miss Marple (Apr 15, 2014)

I love Mathew Poole and consult him commentary almost exclusively, if that's helpful information.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 15, 2014)

Poole is one of my personal favorites, too!


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 15, 2014)

Another thought regarding individual commentaries: consider buying as you go along. You may find your needs changing over the years, plus what's available will change. If you're looking to get a unifying picture, a good book on Biblical theology will do that for you.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Apr 16, 2014)

The New Bible Commentary is a helpful one volume commentary Christianbook.com: New Bible Commentary, 21st Century Edition: Edited By: Gordon J. Wenham, J.A. Motyer, D.A. Carson, R.T. France: 9780830814428


----------



## Andres (Apr 16, 2014)

I've purchased several commentaries based on Pastor Keister's recommendations and have been quite satisfied. I like purchasing individual books because you can get good specific commentaries for the specific book you are currently studying. Also, obviously it's much more cost effective this route. If you absolutely must buy a set, I'd probably suggest Calvin. You can always find Matthew Henry for free online.


----------



## Timobe (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you everyone  !


----------



## yeutter (Apr 21, 2014)

_*Gill*_ is an old standby. _*Gill*_ frequently references the Vulgate, the LXX, and other early translations. I also consult *Matthew Henry*, and _*Jamieson, Fausset and*_ _*Brown*_, and, less frequently, _*Calvin*_. I like _*Matthew Poole*_ but have not found him on-line in a searchable format.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 21, 2014)

Mr. Yeutter, 

Poole is available freely through e-Sword Bible software (along with Gill, Calvin, Henry, JFB, and a host of other conservative Reformational/Puritan commentaries).


----------



## yeutter (Apr 21, 2014)

reaganmarsh said:


> Mr. Yeutter,
> 
> Poole is available freely through e-Sword Bible software (along with Gill, Calvin, Henry, JFB, and a host of other conservative Reformational/Puritan commentaries).


Ja, I know; but I am a tightwad and do not want to purchase e-Sword when I already own the hardback edition of Poole. We are returning to the States in May. When I come back to Thailand, Poole will be in my suitcase.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Apr 21, 2014)

reaganmarsh said:


> Poole is available freely through e-Sword Bible software (along with Gill, Calvin, Henry, JFB, and a host of other conservative Reformational/Puritan commentaries)


I don't think Poole's or Calvin's commentaries are available for free on e-Sword - but the ICR is free.



yeutter said:


> I am a tightwad and do not want to purchase e-Sword



e-Sword is free!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 21, 2014)

kainos01 said:


> reaganmarsh said:
> 
> 
> > Poole is available freely through e-Sword Bible software (along with Gill, Calvin, Henry, JFB, and a host of other conservative Reformational/Puritan commentaries)
> ...



Brothers, for your edification: Latest e-Sword Downloads, Modules, Utilities, and News - e-Sword News, Downloads, and Forums - www.BibleSupport.com

Enjoy. 

(And I'm with you -- I much prefer my hardback edition of Matthew Poole! What a blessing to have such a fine work available to learn more of the meaning of the Scriptures!)


----------



## chatwithstumac (Apr 21, 2014)

Have you considered H.A.W. Meyer? I've been told his NT commentary requires 30-40 hours a week of dedicated greek study. I plan to purchase the set sometime down the road but for now I just read it online.

In Christ,
Stu


----------



## moral necessity (Apr 21, 2014)

Calvin's Commentaries are free online here: Calvin's Commentaries 

Blessings!


----------



## Steve Curtis (Apr 21, 2014)

reaganmarsh said:


> Brothers, for your edification: Latest e-Sword Downloads, Modules, Utilities, and News - e-Sword News, Downloads, and Forums - Latest e-Sword Downloads, Modules, Utilities, and News - e-Sword News, Downloads, and Forums - www.BibleSupport.com
> 
> Enjoy.



Great! Thanks, Reagan, I had only been looking at the "Download" link from within e-Sword. You just opened up a whole new source - I've already downloaded Calvin and Poole!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 21, 2014)

kainos01 said:


> reaganmarsh said:
> 
> 
> > Brothers, for your edification: Latest e-Sword Downloads, Modules, Utilities, and News - e-Sword News, Downloads, and Forums - Latest e-Sword Downloads, Modules, Utilities, and News - e-Sword News, Downloads, and Forums - www.BibleSupport.com
> ...



I have found some gems on there...the problem can become, "What do I have time to read this week?" A good problem to have, for sure! 

Grace to you.


----------



## Timobe (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank you again !!!


----------

